# yes its another shaft question



## bigslice (Apr 15, 2012)

ok folks im struggling with my recently purchased driver!! 
after a happy month im convinced its too light. its taken me a few days to finally admit things arent working out. now here is the question. my old but in sparkling condition a TM r7 cgb max 12 degree driver with regular mitsubishi rayon reax 45 superfast shaft is calling me (already got a new grip on it). the reason i wanted a change was i felt i was getting no run withit.  i can easily carry 200 yards but theres is no carry. now ive joined a links golf course and the white one isnt helping me.  so anway the question what do i do???? do i put a cheap low launch heavier shaft in or what?? or do i try a heavier shaft in the RBZ? i was getting the nice flight on the white beast but i swing fast and the white is too light. been looking on gamola at prolaunch red shafts but any advice from folk who have changed shafts etc.
well prepared to take any slagging for my error. still like the rbz 17 fairway (for now)


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2012)

What shaft is in the RBZ?


----------



## bigslice (Apr 15, 2012)

matrix ozik xcon 5


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 15, 2012)

bigslice said:



			matrix ozik xcon 5
		
Click to expand...

The real version of this shaft is very nice, although I do prefer the Xcon 6, which is heavier. I tried the 5, and was hitting it well, but the 6 just felt better. 

Sold the driver after 3 months anyway.

Wish I hadn't.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 15, 2012)

ive moved to a new course and driver is used for about 5/6 and has to be on form. inow have two drivers and can tell the difference between them. rbz shaft is toooo light as it feels as if there is nothing there at 9 degree setting nice flight and probably an extra 20 yards. the r7 was fine 200 to 240 carry no roll but a high flight (not suited for links) ive  choices either go back to pro and try diff shaft in rbz or try a diff shaft in r7 (but what one) or get fitted in wilson factory for wilson driver??


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2012)

bigslice said:



			matrix ozik xcon 5
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that a regular flex?


----------



## bigslice (Apr 15, 2012)

yes it is a regular


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2012)

bigslice said:



			yes it is a regular
		
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 15, 2012)

Slime said:



			PM sent.
		
Click to expand...

just noticed your avatar very apt


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2012)

bigslice said:



			just noticed your avatar very apt

Click to expand...

Just noticed your's.........................you're obviously not quite down yet.  :ears:


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 16, 2012)

Not sure that a high lofted driver is ideal for links golf either. Accuracy and run are the premiums on that sort of course. Does sound as if you have lost confidence in your RBZ shaft, and I've heard quite a few have, so something does seem to need to be done.  

Don't be worried about making mistakes with club/shaft selection, It's a learning process, though it can get expensive. That's where a properly conducted fitting can actually 'save' money or at least be a good investment.

As a cheap starting point, you could try putting a wrap of lead tape around the shaft just below the grip, another just above the hosel and maybe another just below the middle. This additional weight could well help get the swing a little more 'stable' without the expense of getting a new shaft/club. The weight, or its absence, near the hosel will have the most effect on feel, well it does in my case, so don't go overboard.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 16, 2012)

I bought a 910 with a Diamana ilima 61g shaft, and was then convinced the shaft was wrong. Took it back to the pro who'd sold it to me, and he said it was my set up rather than the shaft. Gave me a 30 minute lesson free and off I went. Still not entirely convinced, but it had helped slightly, so I thought practice will solve it.
NOPE!

Some 9 months later, now hating the driver, I got a custom-fit session booked with Ben at Kings Hill, Kent. The man is a legend. Not only confirmed the shaft was wrong for me, but proved it by fitting me for a stiff 73g Project X 73C, which has now added some 10-20 yards, and reduced the inconsistency. The latter is still there, but not nearly as bad, and can be fixed. Cost of shaft was Â£90 supplied and fitted, and the fitting session cost Â£15 for 30 minutes. He also said that he didn't want to fit me before highlighting a fault with the backswing which would be somewhat corrected by the shaft, but wanted me to focus on it (flying right elbow). That helped on the day, and has continued to help. I'm back in love with the big stick.

Foxholer states, "Don't be worried about making mistakes with club/shaft selection, It's a learning process, though it can get expensive. That's where a properly conducted fitting can actually 'save' money or at least be a good investment." which in my case has proved very true.

You may find with a new shaft your driver gets a new lease of life. Mine has.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 16, 2012)

right had a wee search of tinternt thingy. i think i should experiment with a low/mid launch shaft in my 12 degree r7 cgb max:fore:


----------



## Bratty (Apr 16, 2012)

bigslice said:



			right had a wee search of tinternt thingy. i think i should experiment with a low/mid launch shaft in my 12 degree r7 cgb max:fore:
		
Click to expand...

I searched the internet and came up with two shafts that sounded perfect and liked neither. It's worth going to see someone who has a good selection and try them out.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 16, 2012)

bigslice said:



			right had a wee search of tinternt thingy. i think i should experiment with a low/mid launch shaft in my 12 degree r7 cgb max:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Best that you try a few out first before making any decision. The spin rate is the crucial thing here, get that right and you'll gain the distance you are looking for. Ideally, somewhere around 2500-2700rpm will give you good results. Start going above 3000rpm and you'll probably see a ballooning flight that won't have any run on it. 

Generally speaking, a heavier shaft will produce lower spin rates.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 16, 2012)

help me, i was out tonight and took 50 balls and my two drivers and smacked them all into the pond in my avatar (deliberate). i just cant hit the rbz in any setting even 12 degree, its not pretty. with my old r7 cgb max 12 degree i was melting them BUT a high flight. hit another 50 down the fairway and the same BUT no roll with the 12 degree a high flight but no roll. i could control it but i need a lower flight, really bugging me that all was fine for a few weeks. but now ive realised that the rbz no matter what shaft is in it is no use to me. the feel is different with the r7 feels like a bit of power from the clubface not like the rbz. what to do?


----------

